

Twitter-like dating service just launched. Can't promise it'll get you laid - talkaboutadate

Built on a LAMP stack. Anyone think there'll be scaling problems? http://www.TalkAboutADate.com
======
ambition
Help me understand. Is this basically twitter + filtering based on profiles?

~~~
talkaboutadate
It's based on twitter's functionality, but, we just launched, so it'll develop
from there. There is no filtering yet. Right now we're providing a place for
'datees' to talk to each other. You just don't get that on other dating sites.

~~~
alaskamiller
Because other sites recognizes that communication is two things: asymmetric
between guys/gals and a premium feature, so they charge for it.

~~~
talkaboutadate
Yep. They sure do.

------
dbreunig
_Insert obligatory pun about the service going down here_

~~~
talkaboutadate
How the heck did you do a -1 point? :)

~~~
kngspook
I can see how to do it via a custom-crafted URL, but not in the interface...

